# Murphy's laws of warfare



## Afflixion (May 19, 2009)

as per request.

Murphy's war law
Friendly fire - isn't.
Recoilless rifles - aren't.
Suppressive fires - won't.
You are not Superman; Marines and fighter pilots take note.
A sucking chest wound is Nature's way of telling you to slow down.
If it's stupid but it works, it isn't stupid.
Try to look unimportant; the enemy may be low on ammo and not want to waste a bullet on you.
If at first you don't succeed, call in an air strike.
If you are forward of your position, your artillery will fall short.
Never share a foxhole with anyone braver than yourself.
Never go to bed with anyone crazier than yourself.
Never forget that your weapon was made by the lowest bidder.
If your attack is going really well, it's an ambush.
The enemy diversion you're ignoring is their main attack.
The enemy invariably attacks on two occasions:
when they're ready.
when you're not.
No OPLAN ever survives initial contact.
There is no such thing as a perfect plan.
Five second fuses always burn three seconds.
There is no such thing as an atheist in a foxhole.
A retreating enemy is probably just falling back and regrouping.
The Ol' Ranger's addendum:
Or else they're trying to suck you into a serious ambush!
The important things are always simple; the simple are always hard.
The easy way is always mined.
Teamwork is essential; it gives the enemy other people to shoot at.
Don't look conspicuous; it draws fire. For this reason, it is not at all uncommon for aircraft carriers to be known as bomb magnets.
Never draw fire; it irritates everyone around you.
If you are short of everything but the enemy, you are in the combat zone.
When you have secured the area, make sure the enemy knows it too.
Incoming fire has the right of way.
No combat ready unit has ever passed inspection.
No inspection ready unit has ever passed combat.
If the enemy is within range, so are you.
The only thing more accurate than incoming enemy fire is incoming friendly fire.
Things which must be shipped together as a set, aren't.
Things that must work together, can't be carried to the field that way.
Radios will fail as soon as you need fire support.
Radar tends to fail at night and in bad weather, and especially during both.)
Anything you do can get you killed, including nothing.
Make it too tough for the enemy to get in, and you won't be able to get out.
Tracers work both ways.
If you take more than your fair share of objectives, you will get more than your fair share of objectives to take.
When both sides are convinced they're about to lose, they're both right.
Professional soldiers are predictable; the world is full of dangerous amateurs.
Military Intelligence is a contradiction.
Fortify your front; you'll get your rear shot up.
Weather ain't neutral.
If you can't remember, the Claymore is pointed toward you.
Air defense motto: shoot 'em down; sort 'em out on the ground.
'Flies high, it dies; low and slow, it'll go.
The Cavalry doesn't always come to the rescue.
Napalm is an area support weapon.
Mines are equal opportunity weapons.
B-52s are the ultimate close support weapon.
Sniper's motto: reach out and touch someone.
Killing for peace is like screwing for virginity.
The one item you need is always in short supply.
Interchangeable parts aren't.
It's not the one with your name on it; it's the one addressed "to whom it may concern" you've got to think about.
When in doubt, empty your magazine.
The side with the simplest uniforms wins.
Combat will occur on the ground between two adjoining maps.
If the Platoon Sergeant can see you, so can the enemy.
Never stand when you can sit, never sit when you can lie down, never stay awake when you can sleep.
The most dangerous thing in the world is a Second Lieutenant with a map and a compass.
Exceptions prove the rule, and destroy the battle plan.
Everything always works in your HQ, everything always fails in the Colonel's HQ.
The enemy never watches until you make a mistake.
One enemy soldier is never enough, but two is entirely too many.
A clean (and dry) set of BDU's is a magnet for mud and rain.
The worse the weather, the more you are required to be out in it.
Whenever you have plenty of ammo, you never miss. Whenever you are low on ammo, you can't hit the broad side of a barn.
The more a weapon costs, the farther you will have to send it away to be repaired.
The complexity of a weapon is inversely proportional to the IQ of the weapon's operator.
Field experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.
No matter which way you have to march, its always uphill.
If enough data is collected, a board of inquiry can prove anything.
For every action, there is an equal and opposite criticism. (in boot camp)
Air strikes always overshoot the target, artillery always falls short.
When reviewing the radio frequencies that you just wrote down, the most important ones are always illegible.
Those who hesitate under fire usually do not end up KIA or WIA.
The tough part about being an officer is that the troops don't know what they want, but they know for certain what they don't want.
To steal information from a person is called plagiarism. To steal information from the enemy is called gathering intelligence.
The weapon that usually jams when you need it the most is the M60.
The perfect officer for the job will transfer in the day after that billet is filled by someone else.
When you have sufficient supplies & ammo, the enemy takes 2 weeks to attack. When you are low on supplies & ammo the enemy decides to attack that night.
The newest and least experienced soldier will usually win the Medal of Honor.
A Purple Heart just proves that were you smart enough to think of a plan, stupid enough to try it, and lucky enough to survive.
Murphy was a grunt.
Beer Math: 2 beers times 37 men equals 49 cases.
Body count Math: 3 guerrillas plus 1 probable plus 2 pigs equals 37 enemies killed in action.
The bursting radius of a hand grenade is always one foot greater than your jumping range.
All-weather close air support doesn't work in bad weather.
The combat worth of a unit is inversely proportional to the smartness of its outfit and appearance.
The crucial round is a dud.
Every command which can be misunderstood, will be.
There is no such place as a convenient foxhole.
Don't ever be the first, don't ever be the last and don't ever volunteer to do anything.
If your positions are firmly set and you are prepared to take the enemy assault on, he will bypass you.
If your ambush is properly set, the enemy won't walk into it.
If your flank march is going well, the enemy expects you to outflank him.
Density of fire increases proportionally to the curiousness of the target.
Odd objects attract fire - never lurk behind one.
The more stupid the leader is, the more important missions he is ordered to carry out.
The self-importance of a superior is inversely proportional to his position in the hierarchy (as is his deviousness and mischievousness).
There is always a way, and it usually doesn't work.
Success occurs when no one is looking, failure occurs when the General is watching.
The enemy never monitors your radio frequency until you broadcast on an unsecured channel.
Whenever you drop your equipment in a fire-fight, your ammo and grenades always fall the farthest away, and your canteen always lands at your feet.
As soon as you are served hot chow in the field, it rains.
Never tell the Platoon Sergeant you have nothing to do.
The seriousness of a wound (in a fire-fight) is inversely proportional to the distance to any form of cover.
Walking point = sniper bait.
Your bivouac for the night is the spot where you got tired of marching that day.
If only one solution can be found for a field problem, then it is usually a stupid solution.
No battle plan ever survives contact with the enemy.
The most dangerous thing in the combat zone is an officer with a map.
The problem with taking the easy way out is that the enemy has already mined it.
The buddy system is essential to your survival; it gives the enemy somebody else to shoot at.
If your advance is going well, you are walking into an ambush.
The quartermaster has only two sizes, too large and too small.
If you really need an officer in a hurry, take a nap.
The only time suppressive fire works is when it is used on abandoned positions.
There is nothing more satisfying that having someone take a shot at you, and miss.
Don't be conspicuous. In the combat zone, it draws fire. Out of the combat zone, it draws sergeants.
If see you, so can the enemy.
All or any of the above combined.
Avoid loud noises, there are few silent killers in a combat zone.
Never screw over a buddy; you'll never know when he could save your life.
Never expect any rations; the only rations that will be on time and won't be short is the ration of:censored::censored::censored::censored:.
Respect all religions in a combat zone, take no chances on where you may go if killed.
A half filled canteens a beacon for a full loaded enemy weapon.
When in a fire fight, kill as many as you can, the one you miss may not miss tomorrow.


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2009)

*The one about being shot at and missed I believe was Robert Heinlein's.*

There has to be a Medical Annex.

The best part of most aid packs from the depot are the carrying cases.


----------



## Afflixion (May 19, 2009)

possibly i'll look around


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*Warriors, let's write our own!*

RULES OF FRAGS #1: Likelihood of stomach perforation decreases as time from last meal increases, and vice versa.
RULES OF FRAGS #2: The easier a frag appears to remove, times the importance of the organs nearby, equals the increase in likelihood it's holding something vital together by sticking out there. Removing it will be bad.
RULES OF FRAGS #3: frags, the gifts that keep on giving, especially at airport security, MRI rooms, and compass reading exercises.


----------



## James 61 (May 20, 2009)

I seem to recall from my time in the Marines that the three most dangerous things were a 2nd Lt with a rifle, a 1st Lt with a map and compass and a Capt with plan.


----------



## Afflixion (May 20, 2009)

yup can't spell lost without an LT


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*When I went to Combat Reradiness School (haha) I was a lieutenant*

...and the only one able to read a map and compass.
I bought an old Army manual the month before!

Also the only nurse to know how to erect and booby trap a tank obstacle.


----------



## mycrofft (May 20, 2009)

*Back on thread...how about some more MROCLS?*

THE TROTS: If someone says they have them, do you want him flanking or pointing for you? (Or sharing your hooch?).

CASUALTY CAUSES: About 80% of casualties (not just deaths) from war are not combat related. This has been observed since at least during the Hellenic Wars. Remember the first (unclassified American) fatality during OPERATION DESERT SHIELD was a USAF SSgt run over by a civilian truck driver while the SSgt and his ADVON group were sleeping on the ground by a runway.  

"Why-V?": Most dehydration uncomplicated by wounds, nausea/vomitting or infection can be rapidly and definitively addressed by a stern Sgt and a couple liters of water in a jug. Don't use your IV supplies when the parenteral route is unnecessary. (Follow with food and stern lecture).

SHOTS SUPERMAN: Immunization doesn't mean you won't catch a disease, it means it is much less likely to kill you. Wash your g'danged hands!!

KIDS ARE KARRIERS: Remember HepA is a common childhood disease in much of the world, and a percentage will be carriers. Besides, it makes their elders nervous. :glare:


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

> "Why-V?": Most dehydration uncomplicated by wounds, nausea/vomitting or infection can be rapidly and definitively addressed by a stern Sgt and a couple liters of water in a jug. Don't use your IV supplies when the parenteral route is unnecessary. (Follow with food and stern lecture).



usually we just yell at them for a minute, force them to down a camelback and then eat the veggie omlet, followed by them carry a 20L water jug rest of the day. If we do have to stick them it's in the ankle that way they always remember to drink water.


----------



## mycrofft (May 22, 2009)

*Yeah, started water discipline around 1981 or so.*

After '74 Yom Kippur War, when the Israelis started targeting water carriers too...BIG dent in Syrian and Lebanese effectiveness.


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

fun stuff... maybe we can have the CLS stick them instead good training for them and no one wants to get stuck by CLS lol


----------



## mycrofft (May 22, 2009)

*Another Law or Two:*

Law of SNS: There is a fine line between too much and not enough Sterile Normal Saline on hand, and you will usually be on the wrong side. (Make sure it's the "too much" side).

LEFTIES LAWS #1: The ejection port on the M4 was designed for a right hander. Tell Lefty to wear a bandana or button up that collar when able.
   CORROLARY TO LAW#1: a member the Brotherhood Of The Branded Neck is usually apparent in the showers because of the burn scar shaped like an ejected cartridge on the neck or upper shoulder. Usually named Lefty!
   CORROLARY TO CORROLARY TO LAW #1: Isn't Lefty glad the grenade launcher doesn't eject hot shells like the M4?


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

haha funny cuz I am a lefty and do have a cartridge burn on my shoulder and on my right forearm...note to all lefties never cuff your sleeves...sure it may let some air in but you'll also get some cartridges too... Just canter the weapon to the right a little and your good.


----------



## mycrofft (May 22, 2009)

*That's why Aussies invented digger hat.*

You can wear your bush hat and the carts just fly by, if you folded up the correct side of the brim!


----------



## mycrofft (May 22, 2009)

*Dehydration Rule of the Four "CAN'TS"*

1. "I CAN'T drink the regular water".
2. "I CAN'T drink except when I'm thirsty".
3. "I CAN'T eat this food".
4. "I CAN'T drink right now, going on convoy and can't stop to pee".

The Koolkaid Korrolary of Thirds: A good third of your dehydration cases will have Koolaid, Gatorade, beer, or other non-waters in their canteens or camelbacks. Another third will not have water in their canteen at all. The remaining third will have lots of water but are saving it in case they need it later.

(Do they even still HAVE canteens?)


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

haha! I wish we could wear our boonies instead of stupid ACHs. Who knew 5.56 carts could be so hot? but the 50 cal carts are even hotter... remember doing brass detail at the range and forgot my gloves...long story short...OUCH.


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> 1. "I CAN'T drink the regular water".
> 2. "I CAN'T drink except when I'm thirsty".
> 3. "I CAN'T eat this food".
> 4. "I CAN'T drink right now, going on convoy and can't stop to pee".
> ...



eh...in basic maybe? We just use camelbacks. and for that whole convoy thing that's BS because a good driver can urinate out the door and drive at the same time! as for the rest of the crew open the door and pee. minus the gunner he has to facilitate  a gatorade bottle which gets contributed to Iaq's already abundant filth.


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

I'm reminded of a nifty song... "Oh there are no airborne rangers in the airforce, oh there are no airborne rangers in the airforce, 'cuz they teach 'em how to fly and they crash and burn and die, oh there are no airborne rangers in the airforce. Oh there are no airborne rangers in the navy, oh there are no airborne rangers in the navy 'cuz they sit around on boats doing god knows what to goat, oh there are no airborne rangers in the navy. Oh there are no airborne ranger in the marines, oh there are no airborne rangers in the marines 'cuz they're all in foreign wars making mothers out of w...(exclude that part).


----------



## mycrofft (May 24, 2009)

*As I said, 80% of casualties....*

:blush:.............


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 5, 2009)

*The Razor Wire Law*

Razor wire and "wet paint" with a sign are very similar in some people's minds. Stock up on steristrips and bandaids when new guys arrive.


----------



## Afflixion (Jul 2, 2009)

The more accessories you have on your weapon the more likely you are a POG "Person Other than Grunt"


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 2, 2009)

This is great, got some good laughs lol


----------



## thrilla82 (Jul 5, 2009)

and the root word of officer is office right?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2009)

*Afflixion, great Swiss Army Sidearm!*

You say the core weapon under all that is a short barrel .22 rimfire semi-auto?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2009)

*The Hole Paradox.*

Generally, the deeper the hole (fighting position, foxhole, slit trench, whatever) the safer; and, the quicker you take cover, the safer.
The paradox is that the deeper the hole the more likely it is you will be injured getting into it, and that likelihood is multiplied when troops start trying to dive in.
Always a bummer when the rockets stop and someone's in a hole with a busted neck or collarbone.


----------

